# Molle ii bob



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

I thought this was a pretty good pack and fairly inexpensive too.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

I forgot to add Part Two and Three.  I'm not getting paid for this review, bought it myself. I'm not into doing gear reviews, but thought this was a good pack and wanted to share it with anyone who might be shopping for a quality daypack/ BOB.


----------

